# What would you pair with a pinstripe?



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

as the question says, i have looked into bumblebees, also pastel lessers, what would you guys recomend saving up for? 
id rather have something that will make a variety of offspring?
BTw this is for in a number of months when i have saved up!
thanks
James


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

Bumpsicle, witth an added question, what the hell is a granite, i mean they dont look very different to me, or are they just another orph thats very similar to normals?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

If it is a choice between a bumblebee and a lesser pastel, I would choose the lesser pastel to mate to a pinstripe. Because a bumblebee is a pastel spider, and I would prefer to avoid the spider head wobble issue. Your mileage may vary, of course. 

All I know about granite ball pythons can be found at World of Ball Pythons.


----------



## Jibjab (Feb 5, 2012)

I am also concerned about the spider gene, snakes doing an impression of scenes fro the excorcist dont do much for me.
i have checked out WOB's bit on granites i wish enchi pins looked a bit nicer cos lesser enchis look sweet.
But basicly im looking for a multigene female where i dont have to worry about Hets.
i like pastel and lessers, but dont know what else i would want that much 
granites look ok but i wouldnt know what to look for in a good granite


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

Jibjab said:


> I am also concerned about the spider gene, snakes doing an impression of scenes fro the excorcist dont do much for me.
> i have checked out WOB's bit on granites i wish enchi pins looked a bit nicer cos lesser enchis look sweet.
> But basicly im looking for a multigene female where i dont have to worry about Hets.
> i like pastel and lessers, but dont know what else i would want that much
> granites look ok but i wouldnt know what to look for in a good granite


If you want to produce awesome combos using the pin gene then i'd definitely say mojo is one of the genes the other snake will have to produce jigsaws, then if you needed to add another gene in there then whatever floats your boat and you can make some cool snakes : victory: 

Lemonblasts are nice along with killerblasts, so you'd need the pastel gene there so Pastave (pastel x mojave)

You could produce lemonblasts, jigsaws and jisgaw blasts, then you could pair back offspring or something and produce killerblasts, mojave super pastels and superpastel mojaves :2thumb:


----------

